# Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500/3AA ADDED): RUNTIMES, pics!



## selfbuilt (Oct 30, 2007)

_*UPDATE 11/27/07*: I'm sorry to say, I can no longer recommend this light. Based on the responses in this thread, it seems DX is now shipping completely different lights under the same name. Not only is build quality varying widely, but so is output and runtime. One user even reports receiving a C3 light with the old inefficient 5-stage circuit! At this point in time, it seems to be a complete lottery what you are in for. :thumbsdow
_

_This thread is a quick comparison of the new multi-stage Ultrafire C3 compared to the previous single-stage version_

*For a comparison review of the higher-end 1AA lights, please see my new:
Multi-stage 1AA Review - Part III: Runtimes, beamshots & more!*

*The contenders*:

From left to right: Single-stage C3, 2AA extension tubes, Multi-stage C3






As you will notice, the new multi-stage C3 is a little taller, and the tailcap switch is now recessed allowing tailstanding. The new 2AA extension tube is slightly shorter than the previous one, but still fits on both models (screw threads and diameters are the same on both lights).

*Beamshots:*

In 1AA format, on Hi with Sanyo 2500mAh NiMH, as my Duracell 2650mAh wouldn't fit. 










*Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1m using a light meter. 

*Summary Chart for 2500mAh NiMH*






*Runtimes:* 

For runtimes, I've added the new Jetbeam C-LE v2.0 for comparison purposes, as its features and circuit design seem similar to this light.

"Hi" mode on NiMH (Sanyo 2500mAh)





Hi/Med/Lo modes on Alkaline Duracells









2AA Hi mode on 2500mAh NiMH





14500 (AW Protected) on Fenix L1T body tube (C3 tube too narrow for protected cells)
*Note: 14500 is not recommended in this light, as you may fry your emitter or circuit due to the high output*





3AA Hi mode on 2500mAh NiMH
*Note: I do NOT recommend you try this, as it requires additional conductive spacers to allow the batteries to make contact when using 2 extension tubes. As you'll see, output is similar to 14500, but with much longer runtime. Frankly, I expect you are at even greater risk of destroying your light this way*





*General observations:*

*PWM:* The new C3 uses PWM for lower modes, measured at a respectable *297Hz*, which is not noticeable to me in everyday use.
*Memory:* The new C3 lacks a dedicated memory mode of last setting used, instead the light cycles through settings in the following initial sequence: *Med - Lo - Hi - Strobe (7.3Hz) - SOS*, repeating. However, once the light has been off for ~3.5 mins, it resets to the original initial sequence (i.e. comes on Med and cycles from there).
*Interface:* You can soft-press or click on/off to change modes (or, for that matter, simply twist head on-off to cycle). Light remembers last mode and moves to next mode any time the current flow is interupted and restored. Switch is difficult to soft-press given its recessed nature and poor tactile feel (see below for a discussion), but it doesn't matter much since clicking works as well as soft-pressing to advance the state.






Single-stage C3 on top, multi-stage C3 on bottom:





*Build Quality*

Unfortunately, build quality has decreased noticeably from the single-stage version is many ways. 

As you can see in above pics, anodizing arrived chipped on the face near the CREE logo. Anodizing is more matte finish and seems less substantial than original single-stage.
Machining seems a lot rougher, and you'll notice that the flat areas for the logos are somewhat irregularly shaped. Knurling on the body is far less agressive, and is barely raised in places.
Lettering and logos are poorly imprinted compared to the original C3.
The tailcap on mine arrived defective, causing the light to flicker on all modes. A replacement is en route, but in the meantime I used the superior clicky that came on the single-stage C3 for all runtime tests. The new recessed switch allows tailstanding, but is actually harder to activate (and much easier to soft-press on the old clicky as well).

*Output*

The original single-stage C3 gave identical output in 1AA/2AA/14500 modes, with improved regulation and runtime improved on 2AA.
New multi-stage C3 on Hi is considerably dimmer than the single-stage on 1AA, but noticeably brighter in 2AA modes (which is most welcome). Hi mode on 14500 is very impressive - among the highest output I've seen
Medium and Lo modes are actually set to appropriate relative levels (I would estimate 40% > 10% > 100% sequence), unlike many of inexpensive 5-mode circuits DX/Kai sell where the Lo is still too high.
Interestingly, on 14500 the single-stage C3 runs longer and at a higher output level than the C3 multi-stage on Med.
Although the multi-stage C3 output on 1AA is lower than the Jetbeam C-LE by ~20% or so, the increased runtimes are very impressive.

*Conclusion:*

A significant upgrade to the Ultrafire C3 head, with 1AA performance that approaches the higher-end JetBeam C-LE (minus the last state used memory), although fans of the high output of the single-stage C3 will be disappointed by the 1AA output.
Ability to run 2AA for greater output is welcome.
Output on Hi on 14500 or 3AA (with 2 extension tubes and a battery magnet for contact) is insanely bright (note: my protected 14500s won't fit in the C3 body tube, needed to use L1T body). Long-term stability on 14500 or 3AA is unknown, but there is concern you will blow your circuit or emitter if you try this - buyer beware!
Build quality has decreased in several ways, but is probably still minimally acceptable for many users, assuming tailcap switch is functioning properly.
A good upgrade for existing C3 users looking to replace the head with a multi-mode circuit.
The poor man's C-LE?

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## bessiebenny (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

Great review as always. =)

They have significantly increased the running time in favour of the output in single AA it seems. Well, I guess for some, this is a great plus. But you do lose the extra long running times of the older single mode C3 when using 2 x AA batteries. Win some, lose some eh. hehe. At the end, single mode version still sounds better in my books.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



bessiebenny said:


> But you do lose the extra long running times of the older single mode C3 when using 2 x AA batteries. Win some, lose some eh. hehe. At the end, single mode version still sounds better in my books.


Very true - FYI, I just updated the main post with a graph of the 2AA mode. It certainly doesn't look like the best trade-off, given the rock-solid regulation the single-stage had on 2AA.

Still, I think this multi-stage light is certainly more versatile now for most people. But those looking for a single super-bright 1AA (or long-lasting medium-bright 2AA) will need to look elsewhere (or stick with the original ).


----------



## kenzo (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

Hey :0 ive been here for a while but this is my fist post.

Um..looking at your table the 5mode C3 with 2xAA has huge output and throw (even higher than the ones you reviewed in the Multi-State 1AA review). Does that mean that this C3 is substantially (or visibly) brighter than those?
Also...would it be possible to get comparison shots of 2xAA vs 1xAA vs old c3?

I'm still waiting for my 5mode C3 which was ordered on the 10th :\.

I think i'll be using this C3 as a 2x AA and getting another one for 1x AA use...
Would you recommend the MTE rebel0100 or.. MTE SSC? or any other cheap (<$20) 1x AA light?
haha...oh and btw... since the MTE rebel has a plastic reflector... would this fit instead?
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3317 

(yes...i'm new to led flashlights)


----------



## Marduke (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

Thanks, this seals the deal for me. 
Off the buy the old single stage one.... :twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



kenzo said:


> I think i'll be using this C3 as a 2x AA and getting another one for 1x AA use...
> Would you recommend the MTE rebel0100 or.. MTE SSC? or any other cheap (<$20) 1x AA light?
> haha...oh and btw... since the MTE rebel has a plastic reflector... would this fit instead?
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3317
> ...


 
For 1 x AA use, MTE Rebel100 is significantly brighter than the MTE SSC. (I have MTE Rebel/SSC/C3)
But MTE SSC does have a cleaner/smoother beam which can be a plus for close up work.

fyi - if you invest some dosh on CR123A batteries and charger, you will be able to get MUCH brighter lights which are not any bigger. 
It is as little as $5 for 2 x CR123A rechargeables and $5 for charger. (But I guess not everyone just looks for "bright" lights, so it's up to u)

BTW, all MTE lights have head glued on at the thread. It's not very easy to take off and can damage it trying. 
Also, you won't get that much difference by going to aluminium on that light. So it probably won't be worth it imo.

Check my budget round-up review thread in this forum for the current range of "best" budget lights to get. (not as technical as selfbuilt's =P)


----------



## kenzo (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

Oh yeah, seeing as supplying it with 3.0volts increases brightness, would a 14500 also work on this AND make it brighter? (or will it just burn it).


----------



## nerdgineer (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

I just got 2 of the single stage C3's, and your results make me pretty happy that I opted for the 1 stage. 

Can you double check your curves? Is the runtime curve of the 1AA single stage light about the SAME (i.e. very flat) with an alkaline as with a NIMH - which is what your curve shows? If this is so, this would be STUNNING to me - it means the inexpensive single stage C3 beats just about any other 1AA light made for regulated alkaline battery performance. I'd probably go get more.

BTW, mine C3s had contact issues when using the 2xAA tube. Basically the end of the extension tube was too short to contact the switch properly. I fixed this pretty easily by inserting a ring of paper clip wire into the tailcap to bridge the gap so now it works fine, but it did require a fix...

Once fixed, both are great lights.


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

I got mine a week ago and i use it with another 1xaa Adaptor from the 1st generation C3 and i have a C3 3xAA multimode! :twothumbs
You will have to use progold and some teflon tape to make sure that tubes connect each other fine.
With 3xAA it is brighter than 2xAA! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenzo (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

so it can take 4.5 volts :0
hmm..i might consider investing in 14500s then @"@
does anyone know if protected ones fit? or do i have to use unprotected?


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



kenzo said:


> so it can take 4.5 volts :0
> hmm..i might consider investing in 14500s then @"@
> does anyone know if protected ones fit? or do i have to use unprotected?



Well wait, i didn't used 3xAA alcalines but 3xaa nimh freshly charged batteries. Total about 4,2V max. I don't know if it can take more, but on 3 nimh it is a great choice!


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



kenzo said:


> looking at your table the 5mode C3 with 2xAA has huge output and throw (even higher than the ones you reviewed in the Multi-State 1AA review). Does that mean that this C3 is substantially (or visibly) brighter than those?


Yes, my output and throw scales are the same on all reviews, so the 2AA version the multi-mode C3 is brighter than any of the 1AA lights I've reviewed. Note that it is still not as bright as the Cree/Rebel Fenix 2AA lights (nor as well efficient in terms of output/runtime).



> Would you recommend the MTE rebel0100 or.. MTE SSC? or any other cheap (<$20) 1x AA light? haha...oh and btw... since the MTE rebel has a plastic reflector... would this fit instead?


As bessiebenny pointed out, the MTE heads are all glued, so IMO you are better sticking with the C3. I don't have the MTE SSC, but my MTE R100 is not as bright as my MTE Cree (which is surprising, since I suspect my MTE Cree is only a P4). Plus my MTE R100 has a pretty hideous beam and huge tint shifts on various modes. Output/runtimes are given in my main 1AA review thread: Rebel, Cree, SSC Multi-Stage 1AA Review: RUNTIMES and BEAMSHOTS
I'll update that thread with these numbers soon ...



nerdgineer said:


> Can you double check your curves? Is the runtime curve of the 1AA single stage light about the SAME (i.e. very flat) with an alkaline as with a NIMH - which is what your curve shows?


Ooops - my bad - that was indeed the NIMH curve shown on Hi alkaline. Just fixed it with the right curve, and as you will see performance on alkaline is not so hot on the single-stage C3. Sorry about that!



> BTW, mine C3s had contact issues when using the 2xAA tube. Basically the end of the extension tube was too short to contact the switch properly. I fixed this pretty easily by inserting a ring of paper clip wire into the tailcap to bridge the gap so now it works fine, but it did require a fix...


Your point about contact issue is well taken - although mine works as is, I can see tolerances are such that many may need to modify either the head or tailcap. A copper or aluminum ring works well (never tried a paper clip before), although you might also be able to get by by slightly unscrewing the tail switch retaining ring. As always, YMMV ....



ergotelis said:


> Well wait, i didn't used 3xAA alcalines but 3xaa nimh freshly charged batteries. Total about 4,2V max. I don't know if it can take more, but on 3 nimh it is a great choice!


Interesting - I know the single-stage can take 14500, but there was no mention of it on the multi-stage description, so I was hesitant to try it. Your results would seem to suggest that 14500 should be doable, based on voltage range - but no guarantees it would be stable or not potentially fry the circuit. Given that this light outputs more at higher voltage, I would be worried about heatsinking and stability on 14500.


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



selfbuilt said:


> Interesting - I know the single-stage can take 14500, but there was no mention of it on the multi-stage description, so I was hesitant to try it. Your results would seem to suggest that 14500 should be doable, based on voltage range - but no guarantees it would be stable or not potentially fry the circuit. Given that this light outputs more at higher voltage, I would be worried about heatsinking and stability on 14500.



I have already used the flashlight with 3xAA for over 3 hours each of the last 2 days. It is very practical and long lasting. No heat problems(it gets hot but not that much, just hot like most flashlights) and circuit works flowlessly. If i get a fail in use i will inform you. But till now still going with no problems! :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*



ergotelis said:


> I have already used the flashlight with 3xAA for over 3 hours each of the last 2 days. It is very practical and long lasting. No heat problems(it gets hot but not that much, just hot like most flashlights) and circuit works flowlessly. If i get a fail in use i will inform you. But till now still going with no problems! :twothumbs


Thanks for the info ergotelis, sounds promising. Unfortunately, none of my protected 14500 batteries will fit in any of the tubes. However, the diameter and screw threads of the head are compatible with the original Fenix L1T body (although it won't screw down as far as the Fenix head, it will make contact with the body).

So, in the interest of science, I'm currently doing runtimes of the C3 multi-stage head on protected 14500 in a L1T body.  What I can say so far is that output on Hi significantly exceeds 2AA mode (at least >30% brighter), and even more so on lower modes. 

Let's hope I don't blow the circuit ....stay tuned! :sweat:


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

i wonder how one would measure frequency that this flashlight uses i want to measure mine as well And a 3xAA Nimh runtime would be excellent 

Thanks


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, detailed pics!*

Ok, 14500 results just added to main post. For those of you too lazy to scroll up: 






Very interesting so far. Multi-stage C3 is insanely bright on 14500, similar output and runtime to my brightest 14500 light: the DX Dexlight X.1. 

Single-stage C3 is once again shows similar output between 1AA/2AA/14500 modes, but very impressive runtime on 14500. You'll note that the multi-stage C3 on Med has both lower output and lower runtime than the single-stage C3. :thinking:

Low mode is still pending, won't have time until tomorrow - it is Hallowe'en after all! :devil:.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*



rizky_p said:


> i wonder how one would measure frequency that this flashlight uses i want to measure mine as well And a 3xAA Nimh runtime would be excellent


Hi rizky .. EngrPaul develop an excellent thread on this topic here:
>>> PWM Frequency List <<<
If you scroll down through the various postings, you will see a more senstive method than the DMM one Paul originally described (using your soundcard and some software).


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*

Great review as usual, thanks selfbuilt! On 14500 high mode it looks like it is almost as bright as P2D R100. Impressive.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*

Great review. 

I own a couple of these and wanted to point out that if you leave the light off for a few minutes it will "reset" and the next time you turn it on it will be in "Medium" output mode.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*

I'd love to see how this puppy runs on Lithiums. & Looking forward to the rest of the runtimes. Thx again!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*



Bonky said:


> I own a couple of these and wanted to point out that if you leave the light off for a few minutes it will "reset" and the next time you turn it on it will be in "Medium" output mode.


Thanks for the heads-up Bonky ... I just tested mine, and it does the same thing as long as you give it ~3.5 mins in the off state.

Interesting feature - hadn't noticed before due to all the short-term testing. Just updated the main post with the info. Thanks!

As for runtimes, I'm only planning on adding the low mode on 14500 and alkaline to the above graphs. A few too many other lights I'm working on right now.


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*



selfbuilt said:


> Hi rizky .. EngrPaul develop an excellent thread on this topic here:
> >>> PWM Frequency List <<<
> If you scroll down through the various postings, you will see a more senstive method than the DMM one Paul originally described (using your soundcard and some software).




thanks and Excellent review, very detailed :twothumbs:twothumbs
Could you do a 3xAA Ni-Mh test i wonder how long will it last?


----------



## bessiebenny (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*

Japanese flashlight site has reviwed the 5 mode light also and apparently some people there has burnt their driver after using the 14500 and now recommends people to not use it just incase. Hmm.

Here's their testing results. Values are in lux @ 1m throw.

C3 ☆CREE 5-Mode / C3 ☆CREE (1-Mode)
1 x AA - 792 1164
2 x AA - 1672 1204
14500 - 2082 1558


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500 ADDED): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, pics*



rizky_p said:


> thanks and Excellent review, very detailed :twothumbs:twothumbs
> Could you do a 3xAA Ni-Mh test i wonder how long will it last?


Ask and you shall receive (sometimes) ... just updated main post with runtimes on 3AA.

As you'll see, you get the same initial output as 14500, but with 3X the runtime. oo:



bessiebenny said:


> Japanese flashlight site has reviwed the 5 mode light also and apparently some people there has burnt their driver after using the 14500 and now recommends people to not use it just incase. Hmm.


Thanks for the warning bessiebenny.

I have to agree, the amount of light output on 14500 or 3AA is extremely bright. Unless this light has massive heatsinking, I doubt it will survive long in these formats. 

I've added a few warnings to the first post ...


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 2, 2007)

NICE NICE, thanks for the mountain of effort to make it happen. :twothumbs


----------



## Stromschlag (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice review.
I just wonder:
I ordered a single-stage and a multi-stage C3 on 23rd - received them yesterday.
I didn't make any comparisons in output or runtime yet - but on first look I can say:
They look both exactly the same.
The multi-stage has the same tailcap as the single stage (the 'old' one-no tailstanding), the same extension tube and the built quality is just as well.
You really can't tell one from another by looking at them...

Have they changed something?

Has anyone else just received such a 'different' multistage C3?

Thanks
Lars.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 2, 2007)

Stromschlag said:


> They look both exactly the same.
> The multi-stage has the same tailcap as the single stage (the 'old' one-no tailstanding), the same extension tube and the built quality is just as well.
> You really can't tell one from another by looking at them...


Then count yourself lucky, as the original single-stage C3 definitely had the best build quality of the two I've received! :thumbsup:

Seriously, DX and their suppliers change factories quite a bit. This isn't the first time I've seen different builds (sometimes drastically so) all with the same ultrafire model number. One batch is good quality, next is poor, next is good again. Seems like different factories actually produce different lots to (supposedly) similar specs, all with ultrafire name on them. Whether this is condoned by the maker, or more likely simply part and parcel of business practices there, is hard to say.

Enjoy the light!


----------



## falconx (Nov 2, 2007)

Stromschlag said:


> Thanks for the nice review.
> I just wonder:
> I ordered a single-stage and a multi-stage C3 on 23rd - received them yesterday.
> I didn't make any comparisons in output or runtime yet - but on first look I can say:
> ...



Hi Lars,
I have just received 5 of the 5-mode C3s (not all for me) and they all look identical to the single mode. I think the one reviewed above was one of the earlier ones produced and possibly still a beta model.

Contrary to the beam shots at the top of this page I found that every single one of them was brighter and slightly whiter on high than the single mode. The hot spot was a little larger maybe 15-20% and throw is also improved so I'm pleased with them. :twothumbs

The only downside i can think of is the lack of memory function, if you turn it off on high it comes back on on strobe.
I have noted the reset to medium feature, thanks for pointing that out bonky. This is a plus in my book although (if the manufacturers are reading this) I feel 3 minutes is a little too long. I'd prefer it to reset under 30 seconds if not instantly if its possible. 
Anyways don't be afraid of the 5-mode for only $1.83 more its well worth it imo.
Cheers


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 3, 2007)

Now i wondering whether the supposedly "non beta" version of Multi mode C3 can handle 14500 better?



falconx said:


> Hi Lars,
> I have just received 5 of the 5-mode C3s (not all for me) and they all look identical to the single mode. I think the one reviewed above was one of the earlier ones produced and possibly still a beta model.
> 
> Contrary to the beam shots at the top of this page I found that every single one of them was brighter and slightly whiter on high than the single mode. The hot spot was a little larger maybe 15-20% and throw is also improved so I'm pleased with them. :twothumbs
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 3, 2007)

falconx said:


> Hi Lars,
> I have just received 5 of the 5-mode C3s (not all for me) and they all look identical to the single mode. I think the one reviewed above was one of the earlier ones produced and possibly still a beta model.
> 
> Contrary to the beam shots at the top of this page I found that every single one of them was brighter and slightly whiter on high than the single mode. The hot spot was a little larger maybe 15-20% and throw is also improved so I'm pleased with them. :twothumbs


If I may ask, when did you get your single mode? In the absense of more data, it seems to me there are two possibilities: they are shipping vastly different 5-stage versions, or they are shipping single-stage versions that are a lot less bright than previous.

One simple test: are your single-stage lights any brighter on 2AA vs 1AA? My single stage (and all others I have heard off) have equivalent brightness on the 1AA and 2AA. Secondly, are your multi-stage versions significantly brighter on 2AA (as mine above is)?

Wouldn't be the first time DX shipped vastly different versions of the same light, but would be good to have more info one way or another. Thanks!


----------



## bessiebenny (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought my C3 single-mode about 2 months ago and it has identical brightness with single or double AA and even with 14500. 
I hope they are not changing this great driver any time soon.


----------



## falconx (Nov 5, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> If I may ask, when did you get your single mode? In the absense of more data, it seems to me there are two possibilities: they are shipping vastly different 5-stage versions, or they are shipping single-stage versions that are a lot less bright than previous.
> 
> One simple test: are your single-stage lights any brighter on 2AA vs 1AA? My single stage (and all others I have heard off) have equivalent brightness on the 1AA and 2AA. Secondly, are your multi-stage versions significantly brighter on 2AA (as mine above is)?
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time DX shipped vastly different versions of the same light, but would be good to have more info one way or another. Thanks!



Hi selfbuilt,
I ordered my single-mode C3 on Sept 27 and the 5-modes on the 25th of October. 
Unfortunately, I don't own the 2-AA extension tube required for that comparison. I tried fitting the C3 head onto my fenix L2D but the inner diameter is too small. 
What I can say regarding the L2D is that it's brighter on medium than my single mode but less bright than the 5-mode on high. The L2D is still significantly brighter on high although the hotspot sizes are almost equal in size, with the 5-mode hotspot being slightly more pronounced. 
I hope this gives you some idea of relative output levels, please post again if you have any further questions.
Cheers


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 5, 2007)

falconx said:


> Hi selfbuilt,
> What I can say regarding the L2D is that it's brighter on medium than my single mode but less bright than the 5-mode on high.


_*EDIT: It seems falconx was referring the L2D-RB100, not the original L2D Cree P4 version. The numbers in this post don't apply to that light: the L2D-RB100 gets 31 on medium and 50 on Hi. See my post #39 for a revised comparison.*_

Ah, that helps - it means your single stage is *much* lower output than mine.

To give you a comparison, my single stage output on Hi is 41 on my scale. The multi-stage on Hi is 29. My Fenix L2D (original P4) is only 22 on medium and 38 on Hi (turbo is 54).

So, your multi-stage sounds like mine - multi-stage gets 29 on hi, which beats the 22 the L2D gets on medium. But your single-stage should be even higher than the Fenix on Hi, not less than the L2D medium.

So, it definitely sounds like they've lowered the output on the single-stage. That's a real shame for fans of that light!


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 5, 2007)

Both my single stage C3s (ordered a month ago, received about 2 weeks ago from DX) have output I measured at 180% the output of my L1P running the same battery. 

Interestingly, they both needed a little help to get to full ouput due to too-short body tube ends causing iffy contacts. I made a circle of wire (from a small paper cliP\p) to fit into both the head and tail of each C3, and it improved the contact pressure on the lights which got rid of flicker in one and made it a little brighter. I did it on the other one too just to make sure even though it had no problems.

I've had this issue with other Ultrafire 1 AA lights. It's fixable, but it suggests to me maybe they're making their tolerances a little too TIGHT!


----------



## Bonky (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd be interested to see a review of the OLD 1-mode C3 vs the NEW 1-mode C3

??


----------



## bessiebenny (Nov 6, 2007)

Bonky said:


> I'd be interested to see a review of the OLD 1-mode C3 vs the NEW 1-mode C3
> ??


 
There is no "new" 1 mode C3. But there seems to be old and new version of the new 5 mode C3. (lol @ wording)

BTW, the C3 I have is only a month old. It looks identical to Selfbuilt's 1 mode C3 and has the same driver.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 6, 2007)

bessiebenny said:


> There is no "new" 1 mode C3. But there seems to be old and new version of the new 5 mode C3. (lol @ wording)
> BTW, the C3 I have is only a month old. It looks identical to Selfbuilt's 1 mode C3 and has the same driver.


That's probably right - I suspect falconx's single-stage is probably just a defective light (unless more people here report receiving low output single-stage). 

Contact issues seem to be a problem with this model (like many at DX), which is likely resulting in a few abnormally low performing lights. I had to use a copper ring to make contact on the old ultrafire 601A version of this light (original lux model of the C3). But the overall build quality of that light was definitely superior to the current crop of C3s.

:sigh: ... these inexensive lights can be very difficult to track. You never know what you going to get ...


----------



## falconx (Nov 6, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> ...
> So, your multi-stage sounds like mine - multi-stage gets 29 on hi, which beats the 22 the L2D gets on medium. But your single-stage should be even higher than the Fenix on Hi, not less than the L2D medium...



My L2D (RB100) is rated at 100 lumens on high I don't think it is feasible that the single mode would be brighter than that really, the multis aren't even close to it. Maybe my L2D is *much* higher output than your P4 L2D lol i dunno. 

Either way I'm happy with the output of both of them, I don't think my single mode is defective in anyway and I'm quite sure DX would sell it again if I returned it. I've swapped the heads around and get the same good output out of it. It is obvious that the 5-mode used in this review was an early model because now they are using the exact same bodies. Maybe you should order one and return your first one if it isn't up to par.

I do experience the occasional flicker especially when batteries are running low, I usually tighten it up and its fixed for a while. 

nergineer: if could post a photo of your fix it would be appreciated. cheers..


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 8, 2007)

falconx said:


> My L2D (RB100) is rated at 100 lumens on high I don't think it is feasible that the single mode would be brighter than that really, the multis aren't even close to it. Maybe my L2D is *much* higher output than your P4 L2D lol i dunno.


Ah, I had assumed you had a Cree P4 L2D. Things are quite different with the RB100, which is brighter on all the lower modes. You are right, none of the 1AA lights will touch the L2D-RB100 on Hi.

But to give you a comparison, my single stage C3 is *brighter* than the L2D-RB100 on Medium (41 vs 31 on my output scale), and my multi-stage on Hi is *less bright* than the L2D-RB100 on Medium (28 vs 31 on my output scale). 

This is the exact opposite of your findings - so your multi-stage is clearly significantly brighter than mine, but your single-stage is also less bright than mine. 

That certainly helps clear up that there are considerably brighter 5-stage lights currently circulating from DX. But it also means than there are (at least one) lower output single-stage lights now shipping. 

Incidentally, I have no reason to assume my single-stage C3 is unusually bright. Based on comparison to other CPF users at the time, it seemed quite normal. And as my earlier single-stage 1AA round-up showed, it's output was slightly less than the MTE Cree single-stage (which others had noted as well).


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 8, 2007)

I received 1xAA Ultrafire 1-mode last week and it has the same brightness as another one which I bought in july. Driver looks different from battery side, but light output is really the same.


----------



## Stromschlag (Nov 9, 2007)

bessiebenny said:


> There is no "new" 1 mode C3. But there seems to be old and new version of the new 5 mode C3. (lol @ wording)
> 
> BTW, the C3 I have is only a month old. It looks identical to Selfbuilt's 1 mode C3 and has the same driver.




Well - to bring more confusion into things :thinking:

I just received 3 more C3s
2 single-mode
1 multi-mode.

The multi-mode is still the same as the multi-mode I received a week ago - and therefore the same built as my 'old' C3 single-mode.

BUT:
they ship new sinlge-mode C3!!!!
They have definitively an inferior built quality to the old single-mode and multi-mode C3

The tubing (is it the right word? excuse my english) is not as thick as before (the tailcap only half as thick as before!) - and so narrow - it won't fit all my AA anymore!

They don't use these red/orange rubberrings anymore - they come in black.

The worst thing: the threads seem to be shitty.
I couldn't screw the extensiontube to the front part tightly - you could screw it infinitely - I ended up gluing the tubes together :shakehead

Left = the 'new' single-mode C3, Right = my 'old' multi-mode c3

















Here it's the other way around: left=old, right=new









The only gratifying part of it seems to be that the new C3 has a brighter (and smaller) hotspot - it also seems to be a little more bluish.
I noticed the the new C3 gets a little warm at the front quite quickly.
Can't say anything about the runtime yet.

I really can't tell if I'm happy with the new ones.
A little more brightness (but less runtime?) - and poor quality!??!
Mmmm - really don't know.

I noticed - just after I ordered my single-mode C3's, DX lowered the price for the C3 from $20.50 to $19.something - that might be connected to the 'new' model.

I also wonder about the 'extension tubes' they sell for the C3 - because the old ones won't fit the new C3's tailcap!

Again - what about your recently received sinlge-mode C3's?

Thanks a lot
Lars.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update Stromschlag (btw, the pics didn't come through for me in your post).

:sigh: it looks there's a lot of variability occuring these days with both the single and multi-stage versions of this light. I can't say I'm entirely surprised, as I've seen this happen before with the original lux version of this light, the 602A1. Build quality went up and down like a yo-yo on that one, and threads weren't always a match for heads and tailcaps of different shipping versions.

Seems like different factories are making these lights to (loosely) similar specs, and the outcome is rather chaotic. It's a real shame, since with just a bit of tweaking this light has quite a bit of potential. :candle:


----------



## Stromschlag (Nov 9, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for the update Stromschlag (btw, the pics didn't come through for me in your post).



Changed the links - hope they work now!


----------



## Marduke (Nov 9, 2007)

I ordered a single mode C3 on Friday, got it on Wednesday. It was the bundle for $19.41, and it has the orange orings. From the pictures, it looks like I got a better build quality than your single C3. Mine looks more like everyone's multimodes. Odd....

Oh, if it helps, mine only has one hole in the tailcap for a lanyard.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 9, 2007)

Stromschlag said:


> Changed the links - hope they work now!


Yup, thanks, that worked.

Well, that's certainly a pretty noticeable difference! It certainly doesn't look like my single-mode from this summer.

And the hits keep on coming ... :shakehead


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 9, 2007)

Stromschlag: Where did you buy your single mode C3? It looks really bad:sick2:. The one I received last week has same quality as my previous purchased in summer. I have both from DX.


----------



## Stromschlag (Nov 10, 2007)

jirik_cz said:


> Stromschlag: Where did you buy your single mode C3? It looks really bad:sick2:. The one I received last week has same quality as my previous purchased in summer. I have both from DX.



I ordered the mentioned single- and multi-mode C3s on Oct. 24th.

The two sinlge-modes I already owned were orderd on Oct. 10th. and 16th. (both the same 'old good quality')

All DX.

So they must have changed the model somewhere around Oct. 20th.

The first came in a carton + airbubble-foil.
The new ones only in the foil.

Might be interesting:
For comparison of deliverytime/service I also ordered a sinlge-mode C3 at kaidomain.com and one at newexcite.com around the same time.
I still have to get these.
As it turns out: it will also be a comparison of model and quality .

We'll see when they arrive.

A nice weekend to all of you from rainy cold Germany.:buddies:
Lars.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 14, 2007)

Ordered 3 multimode C3's on Oct. 29th, shipped the 31st. Got them today. Have orange O-rings, build quality is very good. Threads are sharp, deep and clean. HA-II finish is great and the knurling is deep and sharp. They're bright on 2AA, two are identical in focus and hotspot, third one is noticeably brighter. They take my largest diameter AA's. Build quality is much better than the 4 C-3's that I ordered over 3 months ago. Of those 2 had heads mismatched to the body and required desoldering braid wrapped around the body so the heads wouldn't pop off when the endcaps were screwed on with a battery in the tube. I tried to go with 4 or 6 thicknesses of heavy duty aluminum foil, but the heads still popped off. All 4 are identical in brightness and hotspot size. Tubes too narrow to take Kodak LSD or most Duracell 2650 cells. 

All were bought from DX. Apparently the build quality yoyo's. I guess you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 14, 2007)

i ordered mine 5 mode C3 on the 12th

let's see if i get the same(hopefully)
otherwise the have to send me a new one because that other piece of junk in not acceptable


----------



## Bonky (Nov 14, 2007)

I ordered my multi-modes in the middle of October.. both nearly identical. Orange o-rings. One has a greenish tint, one blueish. Work fine with Duracell 2650s. Both came in white boxes w/ bubble wrap.

Sounds like now is NOT the time to be purchasing the single-modes.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 14, 2007)

so can anybody summarize this
please change if i get things wrong

old single C3 good build no tailstanding yellow o rings can run 14500
new single C3 bad build tailstanding(or not) yellow o-rings can run 14500

old multi c3 good build tailstanding, orange o-rings can not run 14500
new multi c3 good build tailstanding, orange o-rings can not run 14500

as far as i can tell the 5 mode C3 (with 2aa tube)is rather new and there is only one version of it.

also the lenght of the extension tube seems different
eg when you have a yellow tube(single C3) and you ad the tube extensdion(also yellow) it should fit

however the orange light and tube seems different in lenght from the yellow one(see first photo's)
this should mean if you buy a multimode C3 with only 1x AA(orange) and then buy the tube extension(yellow) you might be in trouble

the changes seem to be in the single mode C3

also the single mode C3 with extension tube seem to give the same lightoutput but longer runtime

the 5 mode C3 has a lower output on one AA but higher output then single mode on 2 AA


----------



## geepondy (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG, this is so confusing! My C3 is more then three months old so does make it an old or new but it has orange o-rings, not yellow. My biggest complaint is that it does not accept wide batteries (energizers 2500 mah) for example so does that make it an old or new one? Other then that, absolutely no complaints. Build quality seems good, fires up a nice white beam every time. According to graphs and reviews I read, I guess it's not as bright as some but it's still pretty bright. It's brighter then my Lux L2T running off of two cells. It's proven to be more reliable then my Huntlight FT-A2 (I think that's the model, single AA). Another thing I like about it is that as the batteries die, the beam dims but does not suddenly shut off such as in my above mentioned Huntlight.

Having said that, based on all the conflicting information posted which must mean that quality is hit or miss and perhaps I got lucky, I'm hesitant to buy another even given the price.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 18, 2007)

That's odd. My single stage C3's, over 3 months old, have orange "O" rings and do take Energizer 2500's, but not Duracell 2650's or Kodack LDS's. You might want to chamfer the inside edges of the battery tube, I had that problem with a 18650 light once, tube was almost too tight, but when I removed the machining ridge, the battery slipped right in. Also a couple of AAA lights. 

Yep, the single mode battery extension tube won't fit the multimode C3. But, the good news is that if you have two multimode extension tubes, the light on high with 3 nimh's appears to outshine and out throw my new JetBeam MKIIR on 2AA's. The head got only warm, not hot. Of course, last night here it was probably 45 degree's out when I was using it. Three batteries make it kinda long, but the 3 Energizer 2500 batteries after about 55 minutes use were at 1.28, 1.28 and 1.26 volts, respectively. Probably had at least another 30 to 45 minutes left in them. Interesting, but due to it's length, unwieldy. Makes me want to try that with my JetBeam since I have 2 extension tubes for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 18, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 19, 2007)

how about 3 extension tubes and 4 AAs? Will that kill it immediately?


----------



## lightfet (Nov 20, 2007)

The accepted voltage is 0.8V ~ 4.2V

4x 1.5v = 6v or 4x 1.2v = 4.8 will definitely kill it.



Bonky said:


> how about 3 extension tubes and 4 AAs? Will that kill it immediately?


----------



## Bonky (Nov 20, 2007)

well I took one of my 5-modes apart and used its tube on the other and, yep, with 3 nimhs it's pretty damn bright.

Here's a photo of two 5-modes, one using 1AA and other using 3AA, in medium mode.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 21, 2007)

it seems that dx can not supply the multimode ultrafire 5 with 2xaa anymore

mine is on order for 2 weeks now and still it is not shipped

hopefully they are not changing suppliers again and will get good qualities

so FYI think twice before ordering this light.

anybody else who ordered this light let me know how long you are waiting so we have an idea when al this started


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 21, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> it seems that dx can not supply the multimode ultrafire 5 with 2xaa anymore


This saga is just so discouraging.  I'm afraid I've given up on trying to keep track of things with these C3 lights. 

Looks like it's simply pays your money, takes your chances. :shakehead


----------



## gravityz (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes to bad indeed

everytime we spot a light which is indeed a winner DX somehow manages to screw up things by either supplying bad quality or not supply at all

in normal life when there is a high demand for a certain product you increase productivity.
in china it is the other way around

they make a winner but when they get flooded with orders the stop making it because they probably have to hire more people so they do the only thing possible to lower the workload and that is canceling the product

i have seen it happen with several light on dx now

to bad

so if anybody has a suggestion for an alternative to this light let me know

1AA with 2AA tube and multiple mode(and do'nt say fenixL2DCe)

Maybee i should jump on the nitecore defender bandwagon
it is a lot more expensive for my purpose but it looks nice


----------



## Bonky (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know guys, I ordered mine middle of Oct and they showed up 10 days later. I'm giving one as a gift for xmas. I replaced the black tail buttons with the DX orange ones (trimmed) and they look really good.

I mean they're not crazy throwers like the Romisen F4 or anything but they're pretty and they work well. Knock on wood.


----------



## erkkimerkki (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello! I ordered a Ultrafire C3 multi-stage with aa extension a week ago. Now I am very interested in running it 3*aa. What additional parts I need to order from DX, and how easy is it to insert the third extension tube to that lamp system? I think I need something more than just a third extension tube?

Thank you for any info you can provide,

EM


----------



## Marduke (Nov 25, 2007)

Just another extension tube, simple as that.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 25, 2007)

Bonky said:


> I don't know guys, I ordered mine middle of Oct and they showed up 10 days later. I'm giving one as a gift for xmas. I replaced the black tail buttons with the DX orange ones (trimmed) and they look really good.
> 
> I mean they're not crazy throwers like the Romisen F4 or anything but they're pretty and they work well. Knock on wood.


 

that is how it should be
however since the beginning of november these are out of stock so you are not gonna get it within 10 days


----------



## Unidentified (Nov 25, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> that is how it should be
> however since the beginning of november these are out of stock so you are not gonna get it within 10 days


 
I ordered my multi-stage on Nov 12, and it arrived Nov 22 -- 10 days also.

Weird thing though, is that my multi-stage is kinda different than what's been reported. It defaults at High mode, then goes to Med > Low > SOS > Strobe.

Also, my High mode vs Low mode is not signifcantly different. Definitely not the 90% difference that most have been reporting.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 25, 2007)

Unidentified said:


> I ordered my multi-stage on Nov 12, and it arrived Nov 22 -- 10 days also.
> 
> Weird thing though, is that my multi-stage is kinda different than what's been reported. It defaults at High mode, then goes to Med > Low > SOS > Strobe.
> 
> Also, my High mode vs Low mode is not signifcantly different. Definitely not the 90% difference that most have been reporting.


 
frustrating

i also ordered one on the 6th and on the 12th
still on order(weird)

did youorder the one with the 2aa tube or the 1aa 5 mode?
you probably had the last one
it seems they are scraping the market
how does it look
does it have the recessed tailcap(can it tailstand)


----------



## Unidentified (Nov 26, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> frustrating
> 
> i also ordered one on the 6th and on the 12th
> still on order(weird)
> ...


 
Yeah, I ordered the 2AA extension bundle. It's weird how your order form the 6th is not shipped yet. Do you have other items in that order that's holding things up?

Re: getting the 'last one' -- that's what I was afraid of, because it appears that mine might be an early prototype/engineer sample, since it operates differently than everyone elses'. For starters, the mode sequence is completely different (H > M > L > SOS > Strobe); secondly, the brightness difference appears to be similar to the 'cheaper' offerings -- barely noticeable. Lastly, the box that it came in (if you can call it that), was a white generic box (all smashed up and out of shape), with Chinese words scribbled on it manually. I was perplexed as to why there would be handwritten notes on a box describing a retail product -- and it occured to me that perhaps it wasn't suppose to be for retail purposes, but rather, a sample for the merchandiser, etc..

Re: How it looks -- to be frank, this is my first cree, so I'm a total n00b, and have nothing to compare it to (other than my maglites). But from reading different reviews, I would say the build of my unit is quite good. Very sturdy, good machining. Some lubing @ the threads/o-rings (but I had to add more moly grease to it). I rolled the tube around, and everything seem to be centred/well balanced (no wobbling, etc..) The extension tube though, does introduce some rattling with my Eneloop. On the other hand, single AA fits perfectly, no rattling, but not so tight that the battery gets stuck.

The clicky is recessed, and can tailstand -- however, because there is only one hole for the wrist strap (as opposed to 2), the string from the strap prevents the light to tailstand properly. So unless I take away the strap, the tailstand feature is practically useless.

BTW, I don't think I've properly said my hellos to everyone here yet. Thanks for keeping this place. :twothumbs It's a treasure trove of info. I've been lurking for a bit, gathering reviews/opinions, etc.; and about 2 weeks ago, I finally dove into the world of Cree. And I must say, this is a really addictive hobby. Already, I'm tempted to buy more lights... but my logical side keeps telling me that I don't NEED that many. I hope this place also offer a CA forum... like AA for alcholics


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2007)

Unidentified said:


> For starters, the mode sequence is completely different (H > M > L > SOS > Strobe); secondly, the brightness difference appears to be similar to the 'cheaper' offerings -- barely noticeable.


Now that's really discouraging - it sounds exactly like the old 5-stage circuit! This model is really become quite a farce at DX :thumbsdow

Oh, and :welcome: ... appreciate the contribution!


----------



## gravityz (Nov 26, 2007)

no there was nothing else in the order

i canceled the order today(it still says processing so go figure)

i have read that somebody else ordered around the same time and got a dud.

so i do not know if i am better of because they stalled me for 3 weeks or that i might have gotten a bad light

yours however does not sound bad only differrent then the newer ones were supposed to be.

i guess now there is absolutely no guarantee anymore what you get becasue the problably will get a new bunch with either the same or worse quality.

My advice to all people stay away from this light
if you have ordered it cancel it. we will find better lights. it will only take some time

DX really screwed this one up badly.


----------



## gravityz (Nov 28, 2007)

today i noticed that every ultrafire on DX has the status





 *In Stock:* immediately available for shipment</B> 

Since i did not trust this info i opened 3 tickets(for each light)

reply was that they are out of stock and are on backorder for at least 2 weeks

FYI

do not expect this to show up on your doorstep before Xmas


----------



## Unidentified (Nov 28, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> i guess now there is absolutely no guarantee anymore what you get becasue the problably will get a new bunch with either the same or worse quality.
> 
> My advice to all people stay away from this light
> if you have ordered it cancel it. we will find better lights. it will only take some time
> ...


 
It's not just flashlights. I noticed that whenever a certain product gains traction due to positive reviews, DX's vendors will start cutting corners, probably due to their inability to meet the demand spike. For instance, I bought a monocular from them recently, and it had pretty good reviews. However, the one I received had a missing feature -- the lens were not coated, even though the product description advertised this. :shakehead

In the mean time, or until DX & their vendors get their acts together, it would probably be wise to stay away from anything with a lot of positive reviews. 

As with shipping time, etc.. DX is really collapsing on its own success. They're gaining a much larger market share than they can currently handle. I thought I was well prepared for Christmas when I started shopping for gifts back in late September, thinking that I had plenty of time to prepare. Guess what? Stuff from October are still being gathered due to RMA processes; or delayed shipment due to a limiting factor of 1 item, etc.. If anyone plans to shop for Christmas, start doing it now, and you'll be ready by 2008's.


----------



## garence (Nov 28, 2007)

What about ordering from KaiDomain? I didn't see anyone mention them. Their prices do appear to be a higher than DX, but I wonder if they've got the better batch of units.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 28, 2007)

I think if you haven't ordered by now from DX you're going to be SOL if you want it to arrive before Xmas. Or perhaps you might just squeek in.


----------



## Unidentified (Nov 29, 2007)

garence said:


> What about ordering from KaiDomain? I didn't see anyone mention them. Their prices do appear to be a higher than DX, but I wonder if they've got the better batch of units.


 
From my understanding, it will not make a difference, because I believe Kai practices the same business model -- "Just-In-Time Inventory" -- so they probably wouldn't have a "better batch" in their remnant stock, if any. It all boils down to the same manufacturer that's cutting corners to meet demand.


----------



## bisar_x (Nov 30, 2007)

Ordered an Ultrafire C3 single mode with extension tube on 20.11, it will probably arrive here in Romania next week. Unfortunately I saw these problems after I gave the order. I hope is the good version. I'll keep u updated.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Dec 13, 2007)

A rough equivalent to the multi mode C-3 is this light from DX.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6131
Good build quality, a little longer than the C-3, the assault crown is sharp edged, might cut a pocket. Appears on high to be brighter than the multi mode C-3 on high (2XAA). Flickers noticeably on low. I have several, all appear pretty identical. This might be an acceptable alternative to the chancy quality of the current crop of C-3's. I haven't done a runtime test, I'll leave the testing to the experts, works pretty well for about an hour on 2AA's.


----------



## bisar_x (Dec 16, 2007)

I received the C3 single with extension tube. Ordered on 13 nov. It has red O rings..., very strange. Soshine 2500 fits fine.


----------



## bisar_x (Dec 16, 2007)

Now I am convinced that I have some kind of hybrid combination between C3 single and C3 multi. I really dont know. Apparently I have a C3 single-mode head with a C3 multimode body. Is that possible? I know it sounds stupid but how do u change mode on multi?


----------



## bessiebenny (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, there are alternatives to C3 if u can't wait for it..

Romisen RC-I3 - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7503
It has a super long run time of over 5 hours with 2 x AA. Not bad. =)

Also..

Romisen RC-N3 - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070
Another superb 2 AA light with a long run time of over 4 hours also.


----------



## max3d (Dec 18, 2007)

All these wonderful details, but nowhere can I find how tall it is in 1AA mode. That's important for me as I have a Fenix L1P (old one) and don't want a longer light in my pocket.

Also is it correct that I can use the head of the Ultrafire multistage on my old L1P?


----------



## dulridge (Dec 18, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> If I may ask, when did you get your single mode? In the absense of more data, it seems to me there are two possibilities: they are shipping vastly different 5-stage versions, or they are shipping single-stage versions that are a lot less bright than previous.
> 
> One simple test: are your single-stage lights any brighter on 2AA vs 1AA? My single stage (and all others I have heard off) have equivalent brightness on the 1AA and 2AA. Secondly, are your multi-stage versions significantly brighter on 2AA (as mine above is)?
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time DX shipped vastly different versions of the same light, but would be good to have more info one way or another. Thanks!



My single mode was bought on 2nd November. It has the later style tailcap that allows tailstanding. It is 3x as bright on 2AA as opposed to 1AA, pulls 630mA from one AA (1.3V = 0.8W) and 750 from two (2.6V = 1.95W but note lowish voltage, the light had just been used for an hour fixing the screen washer in my father's car). It is fractionally brighter on a freshly charged 14500 (Pulling 320mA =1.34W) than with 2AA's - maybe 15%, you won't see the difference without a light meter. It seems to get hotter with the 14500 than with 2 AA's which doesn't make sense with these numbers - or my perceptions of heat are very odd.

It came in a bubble wrap bag inside a cardboard box and has the orange O rings. Mine is excellent and I'm delighted with it. It is 96mm (3.75") long on a single AA. 

Just checked with a pair of freshly charged LSD NiMH cells - 650mA - I'm sure I've seen 900. Oops! I just pulled 8 amps for a couple of seconds from one of those AAs. Bad idea to try to check voltage when the meter is on 20A scale.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know if the head of the C3 multistage will fit the L1P body, but it does fit the JetBeam Jet 1 CR123 body. Unfortunately it's too long for a 16340 to make contact since the C3 multi head doesn't have a spring contact. I am thinking about ordering a 17500 to see if it will fit. It would work nicely to have a real 1100 mah rechargeable to toss into the Jet 1 body. I don't know if that helps, perhaps someone can cross reference the threads between the Jet-1 (same as all the JetBeam MK series - Not CL-E or TadGear) and the Fenix. Just as a cross-check, I just swapped the heads between the C3 and my JB MIIR, swapped and worked just fine. Interesting.


----------



## bguy (Dec 30, 2007)

max3d said:


> All these wonderful details, but nowhere can I find how tall it is in 1AA mode. That's important for me as I have a Fenix L1P (old one) and don't want a longer light in my pocket.
> 
> 
> > I got my C3 single mode in August. So it seems it's an older version that won't tail stand. It also was as bright with 1 AA as with 2. It's 94mm long.
> ...


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Dec 31, 2007)

bguy said:


> max3d said:
> 
> 
> > All these wonderful details, but nowhere can I find how tall it is in 1AA mode. That's important for me as I have a Fenix L1P (old one) and don't want a longer light in my pocket.
> ...


----------



## Marduke (Jan 13, 2008)

Now I wish I would have waited for mine. They just brought out a Q5 single-mode version


----------



## Bonky (Jan 14, 2008)

link?


----------



## gravityz (Jan 14, 2008)

the q5 is only available as a single mode light with 2x AA tube

the Q5 single AA alone is not available


search the dx site go to cree flashlights AA and you will have it.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 14, 2008)

gravityz said:


> the q5 is only available as a single mode light with 2x AA tube
> 
> the Q5 single AA alone is not available
> 
> ...



Well, if you remove the extension tube, you instantly have your 1xAA light. That's why I bought it to begin with.

Link:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10727


----------



## Unidentified (Jan 14, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Well, if you remove the extension tube, you instantly have your 1xAA light. That's why I bought it to begin with.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10727


 
True, but the implication might be that running in 1AA may not drive it properly. I bought the C3 5-mode, and running in 1AA is uselessly dim; so I always keep it in 2AA config. Then again, the C3 single mode ran relatively the same in AA/2AA/14500... so who knows 

So if you bought the new Q5, hurry and report back once you have it in your hands


----------



## gravityz (Jan 14, 2008)

i recently bought the single AA(not Q5)

i will let you know once i have it because knowing ultrafire i would not be surprised if it had a Q5 in it also

i should receive it any day now.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 14, 2008)

Unidentified said:


> True, but the implication might be that running in 1AA may not drive it properly. I bought the C3 5-mode, and running in 1AA is uselessly dim; so I always keep it in 2AA config. Then again, the C3 single mode ran relatively the same in AA/2AA/14500... so who knows
> 
> So if you bought the new Q5, hurry and report back once you have it in your hands



As you can see in the above graphs, the single mode runs the same in 1xAA or 2xAA format, which is the reason I bought it. If I bought the multimode, I would definitely run it in either 2xAA for 1x14500 format.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2008)

Marduke said:


> As you can see in the above graphs, the single mode runs the same in 1xAA or 2xAA format, which is the reason I bought it. If I bought the multimode, I would definitely run it in either 2xAA for 1x14500 format.


Thanks for all the updates everyone - I too am curious to find out how this new Q5 single-stage is working (although not quite curious enough to shell out the 20 clams for it ... :laughing.

Incidentally, the single-mode *should* have the same output in 1AA or 2AA if it is like the original single-mode. But I seem to recall a few posts here about some of the recent single-stage lights having different outputs, so who knows? Keep in mind also that if it does have the same output, it will likely seem rather weak for a Q5 on 2AA (i.e. original C3 was quite bright for a 1AA light, but rather lackluster by 2AA standards).


----------



## tmlwyb (Jan 14, 2008)

Exactly at the time when I decided that I want to order 2AA flashlight from DX, Ultrafire C3 with Q5 LED appeared. As many of you I'm also interested in any output/runtime/quality info in comparison with the previous Ultrafire's flashlights.

However the price of this new light is only 20.90$, nearly the same as the C3 with P4 LED, but since the Q5 costs almost twice as P4, something else should be cheaper, probably driver. I hope it's efficient enough to make C3 with Q5 the brightest 2AA light on DX.


----------



## gravityz (Jan 16, 2008)

i received my ultrafire C3 1xAA today

tailcap is the one which allows tailstanding
orings are red
with NiMH it is almost as bright as the L1DCE on high
on 14500 the output is the same
this one is not brighter on 14500

it looks like the multi C3 in every way(exactly like the picture in the first post.
the inside of the head however seems to be that of the original C3 

it really looks great.
HA finish looks the same as my fenix L1DCE Q5 so either ultrafire is using HAIII or fenix is NOT using HAIII

i bought this light for the purpose of emergency light in my second car so i think it will do well


----------



## g_lover (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

I ordered a Single-stage C3 from DX on the 1/9/08.
The orings seem orange to me.
It tailstands normally (wobbly).
Build quality seems to be quite acceptable for the price.
Brightness seems just slightly lower than my Fenix p3d-ce on medium.

Whats the summary on mine? Is it 'new' or 'old'. Did I get a decent one?


----------



## bessiebenny (Feb 24, 2008)

g_lover said:


> Whats the summary on mine? Is it 'new' or 'old'. Did I get a decent one?


 
Have a look at these photos.

1. Does the switch module of your C3 P4 look like that on the left or right?
Left used to be the old one, now most seems to come like the right one.







2. Left one is the new one. Right is the OLD better one.
As you can see, new one did not have an 0-ring at the lense.
Does yours have one?


----------



## g_lover (Feb 25, 2008)

I feel silly asking this question, but I have no idea how to get into the head or the switch.

Should I know this?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2008)

g_lover said:


> I feel silly asking this question, but I have no idea how to get into the head or the switch.


You'll need a fine pair of tweezers or snap-ring pliers (sometimes fine needle-nose pliers will work). There are two small holes in the retaining ring holding the tailcap switch in place. For the light engine, the holes are built right into the edge of the module. If you unscrew the ring/module (counter-clockwise) using the fine tweezers/pliers in those holes, the module or switch with fall or unscrew out.

And thanks for the pics bessiebenny!


----------



## g_lover (Feb 25, 2008)

yay. Mine is the older one. The switch and the Light module seem to confirm that. No o-ring on the front end though, theres no worry there. Pretty sure they came out on most peoples anyway didn't they?

Thanks bessiebenny for the pics. Thanks selfbuilt too. I used a pair a splinter forceps


----------



## dulridge (Feb 25, 2008)

bessiebenny said:


> Have a look at these photos.
> 
> 1. Does the switch module of your C3 P4 look like that on the left or right?
> Left used to be the old one, now most seems to come like the right one.
> ...



Mine, bought on Nov 2nd 2007 is different from both examples. It has a reflector like the new one, a different light pill and a switch like the old one but a different colour. It has no O ring at the front end.

Will add pics later.

Donald


----------



## g_lover (Feb 26, 2008)

dulridge said:


> Mine, bought on Nov 2nd 2007 is different from both examples. It has a reflector like the new one, a different light pill and a switch like the old one but a different colour. It has no O ring at the front end.
> 
> Will add pics later.
> 
> Donald



hmmm...

I think we have the same one then actually.
My light module does look different. Like i said in my previous post, no bezel o-ring here either. Reflector is the one on the right in bessiebenny's picture no. 2

And the retaining ring holding the switch is silver, though the spring is still gold and the rest of it all matches the switch on the left in picture no. 1

No major differences i don't think, except for the light engine...

No camera, so i can't take any pics.


----------



## sandos (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a "new" multi-stage 5-mode. 

I had to add solder to the PCB to make better contact with (mostly, but also the battery) the middle short tube. This fixes my flickering and random mode switches.

It is _still_ flickering though if I really jostle it, its just that now I can use this on my handlebars (and I do some occasional rouch riding even when commuting) without it switching modes and/or sudden intensity changes.

I think it might be the actual driver being glitchy, since the pressure both for the battery and tube should be pretty high now after my mods and contact more than sufficient.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like the C3 lottery continues... I picked up the C3 + 2AA extension tube this past summer and here are some quick obsevations:

- Runs brighter with 2AA tube vs. 1AA
- Runs brighter with 14500 vs. 1AA
- Also runs really warm when left on for 10 minutes on HIGH
- 5-mode with memory :thumbsup:
- Black rubber boot that protrudes slightly (cannot tail-stand)
- Threads were gritty and a little uneven
- There appeared to be some light lubrication on the o-rings but not enough as they were already beginning to fall apart when I received the light

There were several versions to choose from the DX site when I purchased this so it was difficult to wade through all of the versions but I know that I wanted to run 14500 and for it to have a memory mode. I will try to check the tailcap / bezel this evening to compare to bessiebenny's observations.

[Additional comments]:
Just took the light apart and there was no o-ring in the bezel, it also has the new (not as good) reflector and switch.... Oh well. At least it provided me with an opportunity to clean the plastic lens and lube the threads and o-rings.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 29, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> Looks like the C3 lottery continues... I picked up the C3 + 2AA extension tube this past summer and here are some quick obsevations:
> 
> - Runs brighter with 2AA tube vs. 1AA
> - Runs brighter with 14500 vs. 1AA
> ...


I recieved the single mode C3 from DX yesterday. Unlike the original C3 it is brighter on 2xAA vs 1AA :thinking:. Its the same brightness as an L2D Q5 on high (not turbo).

It does tailstand but the lanyard makes it unsteady as there is only one hole in the tailcap for it.

Over all its of better quality than my C3 5-mode but still not great, it should make a decent gift for somebody.


----------



## tedshred (Apr 8, 2009)

Just received my Ultrafire C3 with the 1-mode reverse clicky, but it can tail stand just like the Mulit-stage clicky. $14.46.

Only problem is the light flutters a bit if the sections are not firmly screwed in. I may need to remove a little material from one of the male middle sections.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my DX Ultrafire C3 6 mode and I think it works as advertised. Not sure how it measures up to the single mode, but I like the memory and a low mode. Was there ever a run-time test on the low using NIMH for the multi Mode C3? I couldn't find one via the search feature.


----------

